# I mixed .5cc with 2mg of TB500 and ended up with more than 1cc of TB500.. Normal???



## DaBeast25 (Feb 10, 2014)

I didn't think a peptide would increase the liquid in a solution.  Am I missing something here?


----------



## DaBeast25 (Feb 10, 2014)

Nobody?  

If I pump .5cc into a vial of a peptide, shouldn't I wind up with .5cc's of that reconstituted peptide?????


----------

